# Pride and Prejudice and Zombies The Novel



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The Classic Regency Romance-Now with Ultraviolent Zombie Mayhem! 

http://www.chroniclebooks.com/index...d,7847/title,Pride-and-Prejudice-and-Zombies/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that is hysterical! I love Jane Austen's books just they way they are, but I'm tempted to buy this one to see how the zombies figure in.

Mr. Collins wouldn't have to fight the zombies - he would just bore them to death apologizing


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

AMAZING...i have a birthday coming up (cough cough):ninja:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jane Austen must be rolling over in here grave (or is that rising from her grave?).


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha!zombies+good book=number one on the birthday list


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

&#8230;.soon to be a major motion picture near you!

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/film/article5683554.ece


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, okay, now that's what I call a "must see"

I wonder who they'll cast for Darcy and Elizabeth?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bit of a bump here, but I just bought the book today - the girl at Borders says they can't keep it on the shelf, it's in such demand. We'll see if it lives up to its reputation.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

cant wait for your review roxy


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i saw this in the paper today, it was on the top ten best sellers. I have the original story, but ive never read it, i might just read this new one though lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> i saw this in the paper today, it was on the top ten best sellers. I have the original story, but ive never read it, i might just read this new one though lol.


I definitely highly recommend the original - it's my favorite of the Austen novels.

I'll let you guys know what I think of the updated version once I get further along with it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've finished the book and passed it on to Spooky1 to read (he's never read the original, so his evaluation will be based pretty much on the zombiefied version of the novel). In general, I think Seth Grahame-Smith did a good job of incorporating the zombie elements into Austen's work. There were a couple times early on in the book when one or two zombie scenes seemed a little forced or awkward, but it improved after that. The attitudes of the characters to the "unmentionables" (as they are sometimes called) is somewhat unemotional in the sense that zombies are seen as a nuisance in the same way bugs can be a nuisance - they're there and you have to deal with them, but there's no "how horrifying" drama associated with it. Examples include a scene where people are killed at a party because they were too close to the windows when zombies attacked, or when some kitchen servants were killed - it's annoying but life goes on.

Since "Pride and Prejudice" in the original is my favorite of the Austen novels, I was particularly interested in how Grahame-Smith would make adjustments when, for example, he killed a character that played a role in the plot later in the novel. Again, I think he handled this well where it occurred.

There were a few laugh-out-loud moments (Darcy pops out with some off-color remarks that are unexpected if you are familiar with the original Austen character), but the funniest part of the whole book for me was the section of discussion questions at the end (remember those from high school English classes?).

Sppoky1 just started reading the book and is finding it very funny, so I will see if I can get him to write a short review when he finishes it.

I do think this might work well as a film, which I believe is under discussion.


----------



## willyqpublic (Jun 27, 2008)

This was an amazing book. It is such a great idea for a book.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I finished the book, so here's my take:

Being a manly man, I'm not sure I would have read the original, but add hordes of the undead and some Shaolin trained young ladies to kick some zombie ass and I'm game. This was a fun read. I think it slowed down a bit in a few spots (not enough zombies), but I think Seth Grahame-Smith did a excellent job of blending the zombies into the story. I asked Roxy a couple of times if something was new or in the original. Who would have thought that Jane Austen was so interested in "balls". So I recommend Pride and Prejudice and Zombies if you're looking for a fun read, even if it didn't make me want to rush out and read more Jane Austen.  

P.S. - I think this will make a fun movie and I nominate Kate Beckinsale (even if she is about 15 yrs older than the character) to play Elizabeth.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The graphic novel is coming in January -

http://www.newsarama.com/comics/080920-Pride-Prejudice-Zombies.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Prequel novel*

*Pride and Prejudice and Zombies: Dawn of the Dreadfuls
*








The prequel novel is coming to a store near you on March 24, 2010.

Here's the description from the publisher:

_In this terrifying and hilarious prequel, we witness the genesis of the zombie plague in early-nineteenth-century England. We watch Elizabeth Bennet evolve from a naïve young teenager into a savage slayer of the undead. We laugh as she begins her first clumsy training with nunchucks and katana swords and cry when her first blush with romance goes tragically awry. Written by acclaimed novelist (and Edgar Award nominee) Steve Hockensmith, Dawn of the Dreadfuls invites Austen fans to step back into Regency England, Land of the Undead! _

Amazon.com: Pride and Prejudice and Zombies: Dawn of the Dreadfuls (Quirk Classics) (9781594744549): Jane Austen, Steve Hockensmith: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51LNTgeiJoL


----------

